# Gonna keep my eyes on this. Fenland.



## Badger (Nov 16, 2014)

Spotted this a few months back on our way to a friend's wedding reception. Now that's hardly the time to investigate, being with Mrs Badger and her parents and in our best gear too. We returned recently to get these, but annoyingly couldn't get inside-at least that means the bad guys haven't been in though. I've got no details on the place other than Google Street view which shows signs of it being lived in (lots of trees, crap modern car, crap modern caravan, kiddies trampoline etc) in 2009. Since then it's been emptied with no recent signs of life except for the working farmyard behind the stables. In my ignorant view I assume that it's late Victorian but am ready to be corrected. I hope this gives you a feel of the place.....


PA260251 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

I'm assuming that the Ivy relics are still there because no one could be bothered to go that high to remove them. I like them though.

PA260206 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

There's nearly always gas bottles and tyres isn't there? Looking at the brickwork it doesn't look to have been pulled about or extended in it's life......

PA260214 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

Out the back there were what appeared to have once been stables. I like subsidence and cracks so that's why this photo is here. Also there was what appeared to be a working farmyard behind this.

PA260229 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

Cracking details still here...........

PA260240 by mechanicalbadger, on 

Judging by the rendering and a few other details it looks like someone has loved this place not so long ago....
url=https://flic.kr/p/pNav2t]



[/url]PA260231 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

Oil fired boiler in one of the out-buildings. The tank was still 1/4 full. No sign of bad guys ever knowing this place exists.

PA260215 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

Being from the gutter myself (and spending my life getting out of it) I appreciate the beauty of this.

PA260224 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on 

After seeing this wanky porch I thought "yes"! "Wer'e in". Sadly the place is all secure. At least this means it's not trashed.

PA260221 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

So, all we have is through the windows. 

PA260223 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

You can't see it but there looked to be stairs going down through that door. OOOOH! CELLAR!

PA260238 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

I am an AGA nerd. I won't bore you with the details of this one though. I liked the floor tiles too.

PA260210 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

You know you've made it if you own a house where the front door has it's knob in the middle

PA260243 by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr

So there it is. A place I shall keep my eyes on.

PA260204 (2) by mechanicalbadger, on Flickr


----------



## kevdyas (Nov 16, 2014)

Great place, wonder if there is subsidence and that's why it has been left


----------



## Badger (Nov 16, 2014)

The house itself looked pretty straight to me. Judging by the incomplete building work it looks to me like they ran out of money or inclination.


----------



## decker (Nov 16, 2014)

What a cracking place, such character too.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 16, 2014)

'You know you've made it if you own a house where the front door has it's knob in the middle' Quote.

Definitely if this is the original door - the lack of a 'Yale' or mortise key entry on the door edge points to the central knob actually operating the door latch and not being just a door pull. This mechanism requires a thicker door and was both expensive to buy and fit and the door was 'locked' by a large sliding bolt on the inside. Front door security like that dates from the Victorian era, when the houses like this had servants to attend to the comings and goings through the front door. If the original door has survived, it is probably due to the fact that this was a working farm house and everybody used the back door. The front door on my families farmhouse is still hardly ever used to this day - weddings and funerals mostly!


----------



## frizman (Nov 24, 2014)

I often come down that fen road with this house at the bottom and i can tell you in the dark it isn't the most inviting place


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 24, 2014)

looks good, nice report


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Nov 25, 2014)

i looked a this a few months ago and im sure the shed where the boiler is had some other stuff in it as well, glad to see no ones pinched the lamp from the front porch


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Nov 25, 2014)

just looked at my pick, was Sept when i looked and one shed was full of garden stuff


----------



## Badger (Nov 25, 2014)

roomthreeonefive said:


> i looked a this a few months ago and im sure the shed where the boiler is had some other stuff in it as well, glad to see no ones pinched the lamp from the front porch



Yeah, I thought that too. I get the feeling that although it's empty, it's still being looked in on quite regularly.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 26, 2014)

Cracking house hope it dont get trashed!


----------

